# Bats in roof.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We only keep Christmas Decorations and a few empty electronic appliance boxes in our roof space/loft.

A few years ago when unpacking the Christmas decs we came across one dead bat. Sad but couldn't do anything about it.
This year when returning the decs to the roof for another 11 months, I took down an old sticky fly paper trap and found two more very dead bats.

Three bats in 10 years is hardly a swarm but not wishing them any harm I was wondering how to deter them from visiting my loft again.

Ray.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi 

Perhaps the law is different in France but in the UK it is a criminal offence to Intentionally or recklessly obstruct access to a bat roost.

Ian


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

About 5 years ago there was a load of flies around and when we left for our September holiday we put up some fly papers around the house. On our return one had a piperstrelle bat attached to it and that was in the living/dining room. We knew we had them in the roof but never in the living area. 

Joe


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I was wondering how to deter them from visiting my loft again.
> 
> Ray.


Be very, very careful, Ray, the Bat Police are probably already watching you 8O

Bats are protected and you must do them no harm. I have them in my loft and when I bought the house I received a letter with the 'Bat's Rights' outlined.

When the timber in the loft was treated this could only be done at certain times of year and using certain chemicals.

I'm happy for them to live up there as I don't use the loft space. Did have a look once, but on opening the hatch I was showered with s***. :lol:

Jed


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

According to the law you have to inform the local authority ' Batman' who will go all out to protect the little creatures and you will have no say in the outcome.

A friend of mine was subject to 2 years of inspections after they had migrated. One person advised him to leave a small light on in the attic to deter them............it worked

Martin


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

You lucky bugger is all I can say, bats in the loft would be my dream. We do get a couple flying around the garden on warm summer evenings.

Apparently they are good for your house/loft.

Paul.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree to jealous l love them to bits wonderful creatures


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Ray 
As far as I can see the only plus side of having bats is insect eating.
A common pipistrelle can eat over 3,000 tiny insects in a single night! Most insects are caught and eaten in mid-air.

Ian


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I had to work in the belfry of a church a while ago.

Bats in the belfry?

Every horizontal surface was inches deep in bat ****. 

Disgusting mess and even worse smell.

I had to be hosed down and decontaminated when I had finished.

Don't gt me wrong - I love the little blighters, as long as they are flying about outside!


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a number of bats in our loft and I am quite fond of them! Apart from large amounts of droppings on the floor below where they roost, I can't see any problems. I love going up into the loft and looking at them hanging from the joists and I have no concerns about them. My children have enjoyed going up into the loft to look at them as well although my wife refuses!

I built quite a large extension on the house a few years ago which entailed doing a fair amount of work within the roof space - I thought that this may have disturbed the bats but they all came back again.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would tend to agree with Pippin and others they are delightful and wonderful to watch on a summers night.
As I said 3 in 10 years is hardly an invasion. And I would not have wanted to contribute to their deaths at all. But they can obviously get in but don't seem to be able to get out again. At least not when attached to a fly paper (now removed). The fly paper was no longer sticky and must have dried out many years ago.

Not sure about them being protected in France. But maybe it's best not to ask. Maybe a little 'sonic' rodent despeller might work with flashing LED's.

Ray.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

No bats in the loft but where I live, in the country quite close to the River Trent, we frequently get hordes of very small bats flying around my paddock, usually at dusk. Nice to see them.

Mike


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

We inherited a Pipestrelle Bat Roost on buying this property 24 years ago, were now on the National Bat Roost Register and do 4 x counts each year for the BCC. 

In our case its a nursery roost so we only have them May to August. Delightful creatures and we have educated some of the local kids over the years dispelling the "Vampire Myths I Hope!"

We purchased a Bat detector several years ago which opened up a whole new audible world for us and the grand-kids.

One benefit is their dropping as they leave the roost are wonderful fertiliser for the potted plants and shrubs below the entrance hole.

Our maximum count was almost 300 but normally around the 100, numbers crashed this year due to the wet cold summer.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone reading this who also has bats in their buildings and would like to contribute to mapping the distribution of them in the UK please let me know and I'll provide details.

Its a very enjoyable experience counting them whilst supping a glass of red or a beer on a warm summers evening. Seriously it takes 1 hour of your time on 4 dates of the year usually June and July. The NCC will provide (free) an information pack and count forms.

We are always on the look out for bat roosts and volunteers.

Sorry for the slight diversion of the OP thread.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats OK Stewart.
I'm happy to further any bat knowledge. 

I would like to offer but as I say just 3 bodies in 10 years is hardly a recordable number.

Ray.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

These are the people l am guessing Stewart is involved with. I wanted to join the BCT as a collector of injured bats but when l was going to Brian passed and since then life has changed. 
Bat Conservation 
They have all the info you need about bats if you don't find it on the site ring them.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

so what do you all do with the bat s**t then ?? go up and clear it out once a year ??


----------

